# Looking for freeride bindings for Rossi XV



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I am looking for a set of bindings to use on my new Rossignol XV (164W). I am aiming for something with the following characteristics:

-responsive and quick edge to edge (the board is 10/10 stiff plus wide),
-with really substantial support for knees as I have knee issues and pain (so probably canted and very good shock absorption)
-light.

I am currently using a pair of Ride Capos, but the setup feels too heavy and though weight is not normally such a big issue (though you feel it when using lifts, etc.) I would really like to go for something a bit more light (my own weight is around 159lbs).

So far I am looking at the following:

Ride El Heffe (but obviously weight would be the same as Capos?)
Burton Genesis X (but are they stiff enough?)
Rome Katana
Union Falcor (enough shock absorption?- a pair of Union SL's I got is a bit flaky on that front). 

I even thought of the insanely expensive Burton XBase, but it's not canted and I take it that canting is really important for knee support.

Any thoughts would be really appreciated.
Thanks!
K


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Most important for knees is stance width and angles, and not riding with straight legs. Canting can help on wide and low angle stances. As long as the highback is not a noodle and the binding has even support under foot it should fine. Some have a pillow under toe and heel and some stiff nasty plastic in the middle, just awful. The ones you mentiones are prolly ok. Focus on boots with good soles.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I used to have some Rossignol XV bindings that I liked pretty well. They fit the categories you're looking for. They're the Xavier de la Rue signature model. The straps, footbeds and highbacks were all quite comfortable and highly customizable, especially the sliding heel cup. Ratchets are nice and smooth. Super cushy canted gel footbeds, toe caps are similar to Union, so take that as you will. One feature I really liked on these was the ease of adjusting the ladders. All you gotta do is press the spring loaded clips that hold the straps in place, then pull or tuck the ladder as needed, bam you're done. Super fast on the fly adjustment. I was a big fan of mine honestly and kinda wish I hadn't sold them. I ride mostly Flux these days and while I'd always recommend them, if you want super damp footbeds, probably not the best choice. Check out the rossis. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

Thanks guys!
@Rip154, yes you are absolutely right on angles and stance- I have recently gone for the conservative +12, +3 (or -3) and it feels smoother on the knees but I always thought canting was a must in terms of alleviating pressure. I should be looking at the right boots too, you have a point. The issue is that a lot of reduced footprint models that I am thinking of (e.g. Ions- I wear a US 12) seem to be compromised in terms of shock absorption. If you can think of one that is not- please do advise.
@Bataleon85- nice recommendation- I am reading some mixed things on the XV's but they do seem to fit the scheme. Perhaps most notably Goodride classifies them as average, but then again it's a question of whether one agrees with their take on gear. I will think about it.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Kala said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> @Rip154, yes you are absolutely right on angles and stance- I have recently gone for the conservative +12, +3 (or -3) and it feels smoother on the knees but I always thought canting was a must in terms of alleviating pressure. I should be looking at the right boots too, you have a point. The issue is that a lot of reduced footprint models that I am thinking of (e.g. Ions- I wear a US 12) seem to be compromised in terms of shock absorption. If you can think of one that is not- please do advise.
> 
> @Bataleon85- nice recommendation- I am reading some mixed things on the XV's but they do seem to fit the scheme. Perhaps most notably Goodride classifies them as average, but then again it's a question of whether one agrees with their take on gear. I will think about it.


Yeah I don't typically look at Rossignol as a go to brand for bindings. I just liked these specific ones. Don't know how reliable warranties would be on them, that's the main downside. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (Mar 8, 2017)

May add Rome Targa to that list - I even think that they come with two different footbeds - so you can choose the degree of canting.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Am I crazy or is 164w XV a massive board for a 159lb person? I get the boot size and that being the smallest wide in that board but I'm ~180 lbs and 164 seems huge..maybe just me though


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

kriegs13 said:


> Am I crazy or is 164w XV a massive board for a 159lb person? I get the boot size and that being the smallest wide in that board but I'm ~180 lbs and 164 seems huge..maybe just me though


I'm ~200 and my freeride board is 169. Granted I don't have huge dogs and this thing is plenty wide even in the regular width.


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

ha! I actually range between 159 and 169lbs, but in any case, I would say after figuring out certain things in terms of technique length is purely a matter of preference. Obviously, a very long board will do some things less ideally (tight trees, turning on a very steep run, changing direction too suddenly) but overall I am all for longer when it comes to enjoying the (free)ride. More stable, more speed, better in powder, etc. The XV in particular feels slightly shorter than nominal length but I have also been for a while on a skunk Ape 165 and enjoyed it equally.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Bataleon85 said:


> I'm ~200 and my freeride board is 169. Granted I don't have huge dogs and this thing is plenty wide even in the regular width.


that range makes more sense to me though. im 175-180 and my biggest is a 163 juicenwagon...i sadly dont give it enough love



Kala said:


> ha! I actually range between 159 and 169lbs, but in any case, I would say after figuring out certain things in terms of technique length is purely a matter of preference. Obviously, a very long board will do some things less ideally (tight trees, turning on a very steep run, changing direction too suddenly) but overall I am all for longer when it comes to enjoying the (free)ride. More stable, more speed, better in powder, etc. The XV in particular feels slightly shorter than nominal length but I have also been for a while on a skunk Ape 165 and enjoyed it equally.


word! whatever works for you! minor input: I rode with a guy a couple f weeks ago who had the xv bindings on his sushi. they seemed pretty nice!


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I don't give my freeride enough love either cause it turns like a friggin 1960s Cadillac... But it sure smokes everybody else in pow and big carves. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## gallagorilla (Dec 20, 2017)

I have bad knees too and can highly recommend burton genesis x with adidas acerra boots (or any model with boost sole) and some aftermarket insoles.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Genesis X fits what you are describing pretty well except canting. Burton's AutoCant was implemented to answer the call for canted footbeds without actually doing a Canted footbed. If you really feel like canting is important, AutoCant isn't enough.

Katana isn't a freeride binding. Look at Targas, though they're heavier than Capos, but by and large the most burly freeride bindings I've ridden.

Hefe vs Capo is the difference between stiffness and response. If you need the support you want stiffness and the Capo is a better bet. If response and reaction is more the concern you want Hefes. Weights are similar.

If the Capo felt heavy and you want canting you're in a tough spot. 

Falcor might work, I felt like they paired to the Kazu well and that's one Capitas most aggressive boards, if not the most aggressive. But, they have that less base contact is better nonsense going on, so it's a surfier response, not a supportive response. They are smooth though. If you ride light footed they're one of my favorite freeride bindings.

Flow NX2 would work, but not any lighter than Capos.

Now Recon or Drives fit, but no canting. Super smooth and the skate tech frames are really rad. Drives are a little heavier, Recons are a little more fragile. Carbon highbacks are a little more fragile than nylon.

Flux XV offers tons of board feel and is defintely stiff enough, but again no canting. 

The only binding I can think of that might fit everything you want is the Arbor Cypress. That said, if that's what you decide on, wait till 2019 drops. The new ankle strap is my favorite ankle strap on the market.

Also the answer, if canting is a must, might be to get canted footbeds. Then you can run level footed bindings. Also your stance width. If it makes sense for your inseam or not. I know for me with a 30" inseam canted footbeds more often cause more pressure, not alleviate it. On top of that the closer my back foot gets to positive angles, or when it is positive canting feels like it actually gets in the way.


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

@Nivek Thanks so much- tremendous wealth of info!

A couple things I hadn't considered: Canting with positive angles in back foot may in fact work against you (!) (but is it more painful or damaging to the knee?) and Burton's AutoCant is less than actual canting (why did they use the term anyway..)
.
Falcor seems like a strong candidate, though I am not sure I qualify for the lightfooted category (do you mean not caring about contact with base?) and Arbor Cypress also seems good! I amd still considering the Heffes given that at least I know from the Capos that Ride bindings are too be trusted in terms of shock absorption. 

In the end, I think it's a matter of figuring out whether canting does indeed help with bad knees or if it's just a fad. I don't have solid data on this nor can I find any online (other than subjective responses), but I am inclined to go with it (though interesting that Burton doesn't use it even for its high-end X-Base).

Thanks again!
k


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

As for responsiveness on a FR board...get the stiffest over the weight issue.

canting...just get or make some cheap ones, zip tie them on and give it a whirl.

2 things: with canting you have to adjust your aggressiveness to get on the nose...and idk about being able to flylow...it might screw up your squat


----------



## Utking (Jan 28, 2018)

Have you gived the burton diode a thought? i have them, and i love them 

They aren't canted, but they have great shock absorption!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Utking said:


> Have you gived the burton diode a thought? i have them, and i love them
> 
> They aren't canted, but they have great shock absorption!


So do I and they're great but Burton don't make them any more. Genesis X and X Base seem like the closest in the current line up.


----------



## Utking (Jan 28, 2018)

Snow Hound said:


> So do I and they're great but Burton don't make them any more. Genesis X and X Base seem like the closest in the current line up.


They stopped making them? Hmm, so X base is the one to take over then? The genesis aren't all that for me :/


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just a thought, this year got some old ass full metal base/disc Ride bindings and put on new burton ladders/ratchets...and they are awesome performance stiff ass responsive freeride bindings that are solid while mach'n at 50+mph.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Kala said:


> @Nivek Thanks so much- tremendous wealth of info!
> 
> A couple things I hadn't considered: Canting with positive angles in back foot may in fact work against you (!) (but is it more painful or damaging to the knee?) and Burton's AutoCant is less than actual canting (why did they use the term anyway..)


No, both those are wrong:
1. Negative or positive angle on the back foot makes no difference on canting (or to put it better: if you think there is a benefit to canting (and lots of people don't) then it will be the same for positive or negative angles0>
2. Burton autocant is by no means less than conventional canting (and it sure as hell *is* 'actual canting').


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Talking about canting and positive angles I was speaking anicdotely. It been my experience. Won't necessarily be yours, but it's worth a thought. 

When riding AutoCant it feels way more like flat footbeds than canting. They call it canting because that was a major part of binding marketing for a while. Like if a binding didn't have canting people ignored it. Canting was also introduced when the fad was wider stamces. Back then I was riding 22.5 or 23. Now I'm at 21 and canting that felt good at 23 doesn't feel as nice and can even put pressure on the inside of my knee. Certainly not the case for everyone, but just cause some brand's talk about canting like it's a miracle tech, doesn't mean it is. It works for some, not for others.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Nivek said:


> When riding AutoCant it feels way more like flat footbeds than canting. They call it canting because that was a major part of binding marketing for a while. Like if a binding didn't have canting people ignored it. Canting was also introduced when the fad was wider stamces. Back then I was riding 22.5 or 23. Now I'm at 21 and canting that felt good at 23 doesn't feel as nice and can even put pressure on the inside of my knee. Certainly not the case for everyone, but just cause some brand's talk about canting like it's a miracle tech, doesn't mean it is. It works for some, not for others.


Agree with everything you said about canting: Some like it, some don't. In no way a panacea or miracle tech.

Disagree about Autocant. It works (or does not work...) just like all other canting tech does (or not...).


----------



## Board Doctor (Feb 1, 2018)

I would not recommend Genesis X (or any reflex) for a stiff board.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Derek Hyde said:


> I would not recommend Genesis X (or any reflex) for a stiff board.


I would

321


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SGboarder said:


> I would
> 
> 321


Same.

I rode the GenX on a Swiss Knife and it did just fine. And that board is unnecessarily beeftasty.


----------



## Snowghost (Dec 18, 2017)

Kala said:


> @Nivek Thanks so much- tremendous wealth of info!
> 
> A couple things I hadn't considered: Canting with positive angles in back foot may in fact work against you (!) (but is it more painful or damaging to the knee?) and Burton's AutoCant is less than actual canting (why did they use the term anyway..)
> .
> ...



I have knee pain and ride Falcors, which are easy on my knees. When I ride the same setup with diff bindings I have more pain. Although this could be from other factors such as conditions terrain etc. It took me a few runs to get used to the mini-disk but I really like the falcors. Also, I have a wider stance 22.5 (5'9") and agree with what Nivek said about stance width and canting. I seem to notice the canting more with wider stance.


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

Hm. I saw some Genesis X at a store the other day and they felt solid and stiffish (hand test, of course).XBase felt stiffer and even lighter (but no canting, I think) Why would one not use them with a stiff board?


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

Nivek said:


> Talking about canting and positive angles I was speaking anicdotely. It been my experience. Won't necessarily be yours, but it's worth a thought.
> 
> When riding AutoCant it feels way more like flat footbeds than canting. They call it canting because that was a major part of binding marketing for a while. Like if a binding didn't have canting people ignored it. Canting was also introduced when the fad was wider stamces. Back then I was riding 22.5 or 23. Now I'm at 21 and canting that felt good at 23 doesn't feel as nice and can even put pressure on the inside of my knee. Certainly not the case for everyone, but just cause some brand's talk about canting like it's a miracle tech, doesn't mean it is. It works for some, not for others.


Agree with your canting opinion. 30in inseem and my toes naturally turn in a bit when I walk. I ride a fairly narrow stance and canting or sneakers with strong medial support make my inner knees hurt. I'd almost prefer negative canting on my back foot.


----------

